# IT'S A MYSTERY



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lasr Friday, Shelby wouldn't eat her breakfast. Not unusual for her though. By dinner time, she was vomitting and then had mucousy stools with some blood. She woke me up every 20 mins to potty. She didn't eat Saturday morning, but her stool was more solid. She ate dinner and then slept like the dead that night. Sunday was the same as Sat but she seemed more alert and went for a walk. Monday morning she seemed a little tired, so I took her to the vet. Stool sample was negative. They gave her some fluids and an antibiotic. $170.00 and still don't know what it was, but she is fine now.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

That is a mystery! I hope she's feeling better soon. Sometimes I wish these little guys could talk to us so we could ask what's wrong, then again maybe not since Timmy probably wouldn't shut up! Keeping my fingers crossed that everything turns out okay maybe she just has a bug like we get.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Aw poor Shelby! Glad she is feeling better. As Jen said, it could have been just a bug, dogs do catch random bugs every once in a while just like we do!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

glad everything is ok now. Just never know!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Glad to hear your pup is doing better. If this happens again, ( and i hope it never happens again) but, take a poop sample to the vet. It's amazing the answers they can get from a sample.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad she is doing better!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

The first thing I did was take a poop sample to the vet. That was on Sunday and they didn't get the results until Tuesday that out was negative. Thanks all. She is fine now, but I could really tell something was not right. She had "puppy dog eyes".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hey Michele, you did the right thing, hopefully it was nothing significant. Keep an eye on her.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Glad to hear she is doing well now. Our pups can get a bug or have a bad day, but to us as pet parents...it is always a big deal. Hope your feeling better too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

It sounds similar to when Cassie had HGE, but she ended up with having to stay on IVs at the vet for a few days. It sounds similar, but like maybe Shelby had a less severe case of it. Be really careful with Bloody stools like that. After Cassie was diagnosed, I read up online and read a lot of terrible stories about dogs who were not able to be treated in time. They say that they dehydrate so quickly. I am glad she is okay!!


----------

